# Were you relieved when you surrendered your GSD due to destructive behaviors



## friesbruh (Mar 21, 2018)

I hate to say it but this dog has been 5x the hassle than he's worth. I understand SOME biting, chewing and general shenanigans from pups but from 8 weeks til now at 18 months old but he has ravaged my house and backyard at every opportunity given. This morning, I come downstairs to find my plastic tupperware in the back yard he had chewed up, again. I think it's time to give him up. I know of NO other dog owners who go through this. He is absolute **** and it wouldnt be AS bad if I didnt have to worry about him chewing up the siding on my house which he has taken to now. I literally would never in a million years gotten a GSD if I had known they are like this and cause absolutely destruction to your house. I would post pictures but all in all, he's easily caused over $3000 in damages (siding, flooring, electric lines he dug up, tools, couch, tupperware, chewed up my bed, etc etc)

Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs while I get the worst behaving you can just about find. I think it's time to give him up. Absolutely no way I'll endure this for another 18 months while he "comes around." 

So my question is, who here has surrendered the GSD & how did you feel afterwards


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

You aren’t going to find the answer you want to hear, not here at least. Everything you’ve stated sounds like an unsupervised, untrained, and potentially very bored GSD. They are a highly intelligent and active breed that require a lot more than “get lucky, have perfect dog.” 

At this point you sound as if your mind is made and it really does sound that this is not a proper fit for you.

Please look into GSD rescues near you and even let the forum know your location if you’d like help finding a good reputation rescue that can give this dog the best chance he can get. There are very knowledgeable people on this forum that can help you make that decision.

That said, if you are wanting to pursue changing this behavior, you need to consult a professional trainer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I doubt anyone here has surrendered their dog. There are no perfect dogs. There are only trained dogs. It sounds like a young German Shepherd was left loose and to his own devices so entertained himself. I'm not really going to address your post since you posted a year ago about destructive behavior issues in the house so it sounds like he is now living outside, and the dog going to a new home should be focused on as that's what you seem to want. 

You need to do what is right for you and for the dog. No judgement there. Where are you located at? Many people here can recommend rescues or possibly help until a spot in a rescue becomes available.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I agree with both above posters - this sounds like a bored, unsupervised dog. What have you done to keep him entertained and exercised? From you first thread a year ago, it looks like he was uncrated...n untrained, bored, under exercised dog will be destructive. Please, find a good rescue or if the breeder is willing to take him back, give him back. Not all dogs are the same. Just because your Aussie could stay out of a crate, doesn't mean the next dog will. 


My advice - give up the dog to a good home/rescue or back to the breeder and if you do choose to get another dog, go for an older dog.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Where were you when these things happened? This is not the dog's fault. Until they are mature, and even afterwards, they need constant, and I mean constant supervision. Young dogs should never be out of your sight, unless they are in a crate or a kennel.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

From someone that ventured into owning a GSD with little to no knowledge of the breed, researching the characteristics and behaviors of these dogs, helped me understand and be prepared for what lay ahead (to some extend); and even with that work done ahead of time, it has been trying to say the least. The word FIT is important, when one is deciding this type of life commitments; and it seems that this GSD, is NOT a FIT to your lifestyle nor expectations. Indeed find him a good home, and if you decide to venture into dog ownership again, please remember that not all dogs are the same, and that within the breed, there are different drives that are genetically inherited; and if you end up with a high drive dog when you thought you were getting a layed back house pet, its not going to end well for both you and the animal. 
Owning this wonderful breed requires a commitment from the prospective owner, to do everything in its power to provide a stable environment of support, exercise and mental stimulation; so this new family member can thrive and reward his new pack with a lifelong of wonderful interactions and memories, which will give you back 10 fold what you put in it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A year ago almost exactly you did not like this dog. We tried to give you advice and point you in the right direction, but you never responded. Your very first post here was about the $3000 you had wasted on the puppy.
Now here you are 1 year almost to the day later complaining about $3000 worth of damage. And here we all are telling you exactly the same things. Supervise, train and exercise. These dogs take work and not even a lot, just some and some common sense. 
My Dane puppy did way more damage then any Shepherd I have ever met, the list of things she ATE is astounding! The list of things she destroyed is even more so, and included the very expensive crate that I was assured would hold a wild animal. It lasted ONE DAY!
My Dobe cross turned my backyard into something that looked like a moonscape, and my first Sheltie was so hard to start that I very nearly gave up. 
FIVE of my German Shepherds thought fencing was fun to climb and caused me endless grief and expense and my Wolfhound cross thought window glass was meant to be jumped through. Do you have any idea how expensive windows are?

I think you need to rehome this dog, I think you should have done it a year ago. Tell us where you are located and I am sure someone can point you to a reputable rescue or someone who might be able to take on this dog.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Please rehome your dog responsibly or return him to the breeder if that is possible. There's no shame in rehoming your dog as long as you ensure his well-being and safety. Though some breeds are easier than others, I've never had a dog that was born perfect. If left to their own devices, most dogs do what comes naturally to them like digging, barking, and chewing, particularly when they are bored or isolated. As a working/herding breed, GSDs need training, exercise, boundaries, companionship, rules and structures, some more so than others. My GSDs did not do much damage in my home, most likely because I did not give them the opportunity. The few times they have damaged something were due to my carelessness.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The simplest things are the easiest and most common sense. Protect your things by not allowing your dog access to them. My dogs earned the privilege of being out of their crates. They were 'tested' periodically, for short periods, to see if they were ready to be out of the crate. If not - back in the crate. I do not allow my dogs outside unattended, They have a designated area to go potty. They are not allowed to pee/poop in my garden. There are areas of the yard they are not allowed to play. That is reinforced by me being there, to correct them.

Physical and mental exercise is so important. Obedience is so important. Dogs to not exercise or train themselves. That is your job. If you cannot, or do not wish to train your dog, please find him a loving home with someone who will. Your dog deserves better.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Dogs can’t do that type of damage if they are supervised. My current GSD has only chewed up one dog bed in his crate because he got overheated. That’s the extent of the damage he’s caused me since he was 8 weeks old...and he just turned two. Why? Because I watch him like a hawk. And if I can’t, he’s crated. He’s still crated while I go to work because I have an elderly dog that he plays too rough with. Crating him keeps them both safe. 

Honestly, it doesn’t sound like you want to put in the effort with him. It also doesn’t sound like you have a bond with him. I would call a rescue organization and have him re-homed. While they are a challenging breed, they are ridiculously smart and easy to train with the right person. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I always know where my puppy is as he's usually latched onto one of my limbs. Easy to keep track of them that way.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The one I feel sorry for here is the dog. He's just a dog. A lot of dog, being a lot of dog. It sounds like he's in the wrong home. Maybe the OP will feel relief when the dog is rehomed, maybe the OP will feel sad. The home sounds very wrong for this dog. The dog's made no mistake, sometimes humans can learn from their errors.


I picked up a stray pup at a park. My older dog was having none of it. I took the stray pup to the humane society. They claimed he had kennel cough and were going to put him down. I reclaimed him and found him a home. The boy loved the dog - his mother wasn't so keen but agreed to it. The last I knew, it was a happy outcome but I wonder from time to time how it turned out. So - to the OPs question about your feelings - I felt responsible, I reclaimed the dog (with a tussle with the humane society), I then placed the dog. And I've wondered about that placement.. What did I feel? Sorry that I couldn't keep him but I knew that he had a better life for however long he was with that boy than had he been euthanized for non-existent kennel cough. So I had mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

"I am this close to giving mine away because of house destruction
I come home, today he has ruined the corner of a brand new hide-a-bed. 
Each day i come home he has the trash scattered everywhere
Two expensive power tools he's chewed right through the cord
Ruined the corner of my wooden bed. it looks terrible now.

He's purebread, six months old and I am at my wits end. The couch this morning just set me off. I thought getting a dog would be all glamorous. Our old Aus. Shepherd was great. Nothing like this. He was pretty much autonomous. Never chewed anything other than his bone or a piece of wood. 

Im afraid that after i let him go, I will think there goes the $3,000 he's cost (in vet visits, hospital bill from parvo, crate, food, etc) me right down the drain. But honestly he is a royal pain in the you know where.

Maybe this could be overcome if he acted like other dogs. IE, laid with their owners. Didnt bite them all the time. He doesnt lay with me, or on me. Constantly tries to bite me playfully. Doesnt like dog treats, will only eat human food & dog food.

I just do not know if i can take this any more. I hate to say it, but if I could go back in time & choose not to get him knowing what I know now, I absolutely positively without-question, would not have gotten him"

--------

I'm just quoting your first thread since this thread bares the same frustrated feelings and to justify my question of how you could have withstood all of that frustration without any sense of enjoyment for so long? Do you have any stories of what you taught and how that success helped you in this past year? Why did you continue to wrack up more damage expense for another year? 

To be fair to all, it is reasonable to assume that a human is going to feel something at the moment of surrender no matter how they felt about the dog while it was still theirs. That said, is it fair to pose a question and expect a member to open old emotions and reply when 3 pages of previously helpful suggestions were not responded to? No judgement from me, just asking a fair and honest question as it seems this thread is just asking what the emotions were at the time of surrender. Nothing more.

Again, no judgement just how I see things.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Could be hard to place a totally untrained, probably undersocialized young adult GSD... hope it all works out for the best. 

If this is a purebred dog, please return him to the breeder. Any decent breeder will assist with rehoming or take the pup back until a home is found. 

Dogs do indeed destroy stuff given a chance- because they are dogs. Some of it you train, but it's usually easiest to contain or crate the dog if you can't watch him/her. Exercise helps with yard destruction, but in my experience does nothing to reduce counter surfing or chewing unwanted items. That you either need to manage (keep dog and items separate) or watch and consistently trade/train and or correct. Most do grow out of it at 2-3 years old. But not all. 

If you want to keep this dog, now is the time to seek the guidance of an experienced trainer.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

In 20 plus years of owning this breed, I have never had a PERFECT dog! Whether it's chewing out electrical sockets before I get near the front door, attempting to maim the vet or hating every dog on sight (Not the same dog!!) They have all had their issues. There is no shame in rehoming your dog as long you do it responsibly. My current girl is a rescue, someone's nightmare but a joy to me.(not PERFECT)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We actually once owned a GSD who worked on pulling siding off soon after we brought her home. She also managed to go up the outdoor stairs to the garage apartment, boosted herself up and pulled off a row of shingles off a low-hanging span of room of the detached garage. She managed to somehow shove an enormous bottom-seat sofa cushion though the dog door to drag through the mud in the backyard when left un-crated one day. One of my chairs still has her teeth marks in the carved wood legs. She was a property-destroying monster as an adolescent. I know exactly why she was in the rescue where we found her!

OTOH, she was also the smartest GSD we've ever owned, and probably the best bred rescued dog we've owned. A knowledgeable breeder who saw her said WGSL, probably sieger grandparents, easily a $2k pup or more, twenty years ago -- he was disappointed to have not known about her in rescue as she was "special." To us she was just "our dog," and we had no information on who bred her. The reality was she was bored and too smart for her own good in her prior life. Someone up in a wealthy part of Santa Barbara dumped her -- and she made her way to breed rescue in Los Angeles, where we found her. 

She needed a job and was giving herself lots of jobs -- look under the siding because there are interesting critters she can hear, and looking under shingles because the crows stash stuff under there. If your dog is pulling off siding, I'm not kidding when I say get a termite inspection....and then enroll in a nosework class!!! Or agility. Or anything you can start to engage your dog's need to puzzle out complex tasks, because THAT is what it's already doing, so find some tasks that are less expensive and more productive.

All the mischief with our dog stopped once we got serious about working with an AKC OB club, and started doing stuff with her -- exercise, adventures, classes, etc. The club had a variety of classes available. For us, their novice class was game-changing, as the lighbulb went on in her head that she was working, and she needed to work. She was a PHENOMENAL dog once she had a purpose and structure. DH even took her to work a lot of days to keep her constantly engaged, as his job allowed that. He practiced OB throughout the day at work.

So...yeah, I've actually owned that kind of dog, and no, I didn't surrender her. We got her because someone else did, and it was 100% our gain once we realized what she needed and devoted the time to her. We learned so much about being better dog owners from the challenge of fulfilling her and bringing out her potential. She was my DH's heart dog and passed of hemangio in 2012. His voice still catches when he talks about her -- she was his once-in-a-lifetime heart dog.


I sometimes wish it were possible in rescue to find the people who did the surrendering so that they would know what became of the dog. If nothing else, they'd know it ended up okay. Maybe for the next time, they'd realize what was possible with dedication and hard work. The reality of surrenders is that there's almost no way to ever find them though, so they never know if the dog ended up euthanized or with a forever home willing to give them the training and leadership they need. Our rescue has one that started out as a bit of problem-child and post-adoption earned his BH and TR1 recently...and we so wish whoever once owned him could see what a rockstar of a dog he's become with his current owner, but they'll never know.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Magwart said:


> I sometimes wish it were possible in rescue to find the people who did the surrendering so that they would know what became of the dog. If nothing else, they'd know it ended up okay. Maybe for the next time, they'd realize what was possible with dedication and hard work. The reality of surrenders is that there's almost no way to ever find them though, so they never know if the dog ended up euthanized or with a forever home willing to give them the training and leadership they need. Our rescue has one that post-adoption earned his BH and TR1 recently...and we so wish whoever once owned him could see what a rockstar of a dog he's become, but they'll never know.


The breeder that tossed my Dane was eventually caught, in part because of her. When they contacted me prior to his hearing and asked if there was anything I wanted to said at the trial, I said tell him thanks for a great dog. In spite of everything she was a therapy dog who did amazing work, she loved her "work" days. She never met a stranger, everyone was her best friend, she helped dozens of seniors and countless children and was one of the dogs chosen for the rise above it talks to children with disabilities as she was deaf herself and had learned well over 100 different signs. 
I once thought that I would love to find the folks that used to tie their dogs to my fence at night, or dump the puppies on my steps but they probably wouldn't care, Owners like the OP are exactly why no puppy or dog left my house without housetraining, leash work, crate training and basic manners. If that means they stay longer then so be it. It's the reason I will always volunteer my time to help anyone get the basics down and the reason that I hand out step by step potty and crate training advice. Lack of basic training puts too many dogs into shelters, or worse. I know it seems like common sense but some folks just cannot wrap their heads around it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

friesbruh said:


> Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs...


They don't, though. Most of us who've had this breed for years and loved this breed for years have put TONS of work into guiding and molding them into the dogs we eventually end up with. And I think that's a large part of your problem - you expected to end up with a great dog without having to put any time and effort in. Anyone could have told you that's just not going to happen. I don't recall reading your earlier thread (thanks Heartandsoul for reposting), but I'm guessing that many people DID tell you what you needed to do. 

At this point I don't blame you for wanting to give him up. I'm actually surprised it took this long. At 6 months old he sounded pretty normal for an untrained, under stimulated, unsupervised 6 month old GSD pup left to his own devices way too much, with no rules or boundaries. Totally predictable. An additional year of that, well, the outcome is exactly what I'd expect. I think the best thing for him _and_ you would be to find a good rescue to surrender him to. It sounds like what you'll feel most is relief.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think if you pursue dog ownership again in the future, it would be in your best interest to choose a low energy, couch potato of a dog. I don’t think a driven breed like a German Shepherd suits your ownership style, and there’s nothing wrong with that as long as you accept it for what it is. 

I have two small breed mixes that are my family dogs I grew up with. My mom let them free roam once when they were a young age. Once. Since then, they have been crated unless someone is home. They turn 15 and 14 this year and we’ve had one since 8 weeks and the other since 8 months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! It doesn't take a mensa! 

If nothing else, I hope this ruins our breed for you. Maybe a clumber spaniel would be right for you.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

cloudpump said:


> View attachment 519229


I cracked up laughing at this. That’s amazing. ?

OP: My 7 month old wasn’t left unsupervised for more than 2 minutes. She is still crated if I’m not in the house with her and she gets an inch of trust for every mile of good work she does. Puppies aren’t born knowing they shouldn’t chew your house apart. It sounds like the dog should have been rehomed earlier to me. My puppy is now one of those perfect dogs but that’s after months of exhausting training (on my side, ha. She had a great time). She gets tons of exercise and multiple training sessions a day. You create the perfect dog - they aren’t born.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Something about this story doesn't exactly ring true for me....why start a thread almost exactly one year ago on the same subject-get some good suggestions from members-great advice and yet never act on any of them apparently OR even bother to respond to any of them ? How hard is it to get a crate and then actually use it ?? I really wonder if the OP is someone who gets his jollies starting a thread he/she knows will be a emotional subject and then just sits back and watches and reads.....could that be possible ??....maybe so


As someone who's had multiple dogs with bite histories and crappy starts in life....from your start of the thread-------
Quote from OP "Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs"...guess what ?? perfect dogs aren't born anymore than perfect kids are born....dogs become "perfect" because somebody put in the time and work.


OP since you clearly aren't going to respond and IF this story is real...as others have said contact a breed rescue and give this dog a chance to become "PERFECT" in a good home with a good owner and that's CLEARLY NOT YOU !!
.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! It’s is an odd title to post. I bet the your pup is saying the same thing- sounds like he was miserable with you. What you put into something is what you get out. Someone had originally surrendered Lassie - I suppose to much dog or not the right fit - the dog became a superstar. It’s amazing how a soul can shine and grow in the right light.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

10 dogs. Closest to perfection - puppy who, first time on a leash, walked through the airport like she was born walking on a leash. Show her the bell to ring to go out - Got this. Listen to someone at club - if they are too excited when tacked up to go for a walk, just stick them in the crate until they calm down - yeah, ok, bye bye harness is under two minutes. more club info - if they are not retrieving the two toys when playing with you outside, leave them (if it is safe to do so.) Yeah, well, I don't quite remember how but that didn't work either. .... She was not left out of the crate unsupervised for many months. Because I remembered how pre-crate dogs worked--- oh yeah. (destroyed clothing, reconstructed library books on dog training.) Just driving to club in the front seat (no air bag in that old truck, no back seat in that truck) she chewed my shirt as we drove (and I was wearing it!). Then there was the "clunk" - she had been modifying the boot jack as I drove. Right. Next. To. Me. And she was "worked" and "played" twice a day when I was working full-time. Oh yeah and as a pup she wanted to eat moving cars. That made me work with her to change. (We worked and it worked.) And now at nearly 10 we haven't been able to do our training because the yard has been under two feet of snow. And she's restless, needing something to do besides chew up things. So the snow is going and my dogs, "perfect" as they are (someone ingested something during this hiatus that I discovered as it exited in excrement), will be happy to be back to work. 



Perfect dogs need practice to be perfect === and they still do things like regard your horse as something that should not be on the property, bark like fools when you pull into the gate, bark even more when you get to the house and park. 



So yeah there's how I lucked out with "perfect" dog. All handler error, I am sure.


OP - please do find your dog a happier home. He deserves it. And when you decide to get another dog, decide to work with that dog, decide to enjoy what that dog offers. Know that the dog is not going to be something you take out of the box and it "works". Dogs "work" but that happens best when you "work" too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shane'sDad said:


> Something about this story doesn't exactly ring true for me....why start a thread almost exactly one year ago on the same subject-get some good suggestions from members-great advice and yet never act on any of them apparently OR even bother to respond to any of them ? How hard is it to get a crate and then actually use it ?? I really wonder if the OP is someone who gets his jollies starting a thread he/she knows will be a emotional subject and then just sits back and watches and reads.....could that be possible ??....maybe so
> 
> 
> As someone who's had multiple dogs with bite histories and crappy starts in life....from your start of the thread-------
> ...


I wondered the same thing. Is this for real?

Bud came to me at 11 months with horrid injuries, seriously underweight, a crappy attitude and a head like a battering ram. I could barely handle him safely and had a few really serious confrontations with him. I sustained a few nasty bites and dodged some that would have been horrific. He had no training and was out of control.
I NEVER gave up. Over the years I had a few "what if" moments and there were days when I seriously doubted it was worth it.
I gave him 13 years of a pretty good life. He toured around Canada with me, and was my constant camping companion. He also jumped 6 foot fences like they were a joke, wrecked a bunch of furniture, put a ball through a TV, destroyed a few crates, terrified some realtors and made my neighbors hate me.
And when the weird man was trying to smash through my door he stood steady as a rock between me and said door with a nasty grin and a bring it on attitude.
I loved that dog. Sabi was my soul, but Bud was my rock.
Maybe the OP has a seasonal issue, maybe they really don't get it. Sometimes it's hard to see the forest for the trees. If this is true I hope the ending for human and dog is a happy one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I also wondered but just in case that isn't true, I'm more worried about the dog so I hope the OP answers back to help find a spot for this dog to go.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, you don’t need a dog. 
Rehome him.
Get a stuffed animal.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I suspect that this GSD probably was a perfect dog at one time. The problem most likely is that a GSD is not the perfect breed for the OP. Breed matters, please find this dog a home with somebody who appreciates this breed. Nothing good will come from a relationship where the owner wants to get rid of it and the dog will suffer the most. You both deserve to be happy.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *friesbruh*
> Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs...





Cassidy's Mom said:


> *They don't, though. Most of us who've had this breed for years and loved this breed for years have put TONS of work into guiding and molding them into the dogs we eventually end up with.*


This, a hundred times over. 

And when it's time to add another puppy or bring in a new adult, we expect to begin all over again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Like many others, I have wondered if the OP is for real. That said, I have enjoyed all of your responses. Great advice and great stories about your dogs.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Who posts something like this on a German Shepherd loving forum? Something seems fishy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was glad when a doberman I was fostering was finally moved. And angry that they didn't do it before he attacked my 1 yr old dog who was then dog aggressive for the rest of her life. I was glad when I placed a dog, that my husband found, in the home of a friend where she would get more attention instead of being lost in the pack at my house.

OP - if you are reading this and sincere, please contact a rescue or even send me a private message. Like was said above...you both deserve to be happy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He'll be better off at a more appropriate home and you'll feel relieved. I wish you had given him up a lot sooner. Why did you choose a GSD? He sounds completely normal., just not the dog (breed) for you.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My Jupiter is almost 5 months old now, and it's been a tremendous amount of work taking care of him. At least in my experience, GSDs are more effort than the others dogs I've had. Sadly, one of his littermates has been returned to the breeder. But "Jupie" is doing well with us, because I'm training him every day, exercising him 2X a day, going to training classes, socializing him, etc. It's a major investment, but I really don't think he would be doing very well without it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Even if the thread is false.... it's good information to have out there for people just browsing. ...


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

So I'm reading this thread and I hear my wife from the other room say Ranger has figured out how to open our two trash cans that have the foot pedal thing on the bottom. - no joke :grin2:

He did it on the small one in her office that had some McDonalds wrappings in it and apparently he just did it on the bigger one outside the kitchen.

Her office is usually closed when shes not in there and the kitchen is blocked off...and now I guess we'll have to move the kitchen trash can inside the blocked off area! :grin2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Arathorn II said:


> So I'm reading this thread and I hear my wife from the other room say Ranger has figured out how to open our two trash cans that have the foot pedal thing on the bottom. - no joke :grin2:
> 
> He did it on the small one in her office that had some McDonalds wrappings in it and apparently he just did it on the bigger one outside the kitchen.
> 
> Her office is usually closed when shes not in there and the kitchen is blocked off...and now I guess we'll have to move the kitchen trash can inside the blocked off area! :grin2:


:rofl: Pssst: Set something heavy on top! That worked for us for years with Sneaker.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Arathorn II said:


> So I'm reading this thread and I hear my wife from the other room say Ranger has figured out how to open our two trash cans that have the foot pedal thing on the bottom. - no joke :grin2:
> 
> He did it on the small one in her office that had some McDonalds wrappings in it and apparently he just did it on the bigger one outside the kitchen.
> 
> Her office is usually closed when shes not in there and the kitchen is blocked off...and now I guess we'll have to move the kitchen trash can inside the blocked off area! :grin2:



So you got lucky with this perfect dog, did you?


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Is it a troll?


I meant I have a reactive dog that weighs almost as much as me. Now that is a problem. And still, I would not give the pup away. 



Other than that I see everthing as normal in regards to my pup. He discovered the trash cans, so he got corrected and learnt, he still steals cookies, he loves to be vocal when his food is coming, he likes to clean on our pants after drinking water , he still nips every now and then, he loves mud, like a lot, he just discovered how to dig, he used to steal my dad's wood (my dad's new hobby). Our pup is picky with food every once in a while, he used to steal beer bottles (quite careful with glass btw), at 3 months old he ruined a small part of the wood floor in the living room, at 5 months old he ruined the wood blinds in one room.


He is 13 months, we are working on his reactivity. He does not longer touch the trash, he does not longer bite wood around the house, he does not longer steal bottles of beer, he does not longer touch my mom's floor jaja..... he is good at learning. He is a work in progress.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Arathorn II said:


> So I'm reading this thread and I hear my wife from the other room say Ranger has figured out how to open our two trash cans that have the foot pedal thing on the bottom. - no joke :grin2:
> 
> He did it on the small one in her office that had some McDonalds wrappings in it and apparently he just did it on the bigger one outside the kitchen.
> 
> Her office is usually closed when shes not in there and the kitchen is blocked off...and now I guess we'll have to move the kitchen trash can inside the blocked off area! :grin2:



I just read this and it made me howl.....we lost our solid black Cody..Oct. last year....these are good memories......

he was always a chow hound and would eat anything he thought had ever been food---that said he never figured out the foot pedal on the trash can in the kitchen... although he would sit and watch looking sorta puzzled--like magic it would open when my wife or I walked up to the can....sorta like a class room student who just couldn't grasp the concept......what he DID figure out was how easy it was to flip the lid (on this giant dog food bowl) up with his nose and have at it...I always wished I'd managed to get a pic of him with a chicken breast wrapper in his mouth or muzzle in a soup can...the expression of complete innocence was hilarious....he'd jerk around quickly when I shouted-- CODY !! and give me that look that said "Geez dad I don't know how the can got on my nose--I think one of the other dogs put it there while I was asleep".....great memories ...:grin2:


----------



## elcole (Oct 16, 2018)

I am on the verge of strangling my dog, yesterday was a bad day, actually it was a bad week. 
He is a destructive, obnoxious pain in the rear, with no lead manners. He has figured out how to open doors, gets mud everywhere including my bed, sometimes he won't come in from toileting outside and I end up yelling at him. 
He is 7 months old and driving me batty, even thought about tying him to a lamppost and walking off, unfortunately the lamppost is right out side my window and all the locals know he is my dog, lol. 

However than he puts his head on my shoulder, or tries to cuddle up and I love him all over again. He is a beautiful monster. 
I've just taken out a massive loan to get the garden patioed over and the lead antics are my own fault, I'm going through an insanely busy few weeks and have not given him the attention he needs. Something that will change. 

No animal is perfect, or ever will be, and it sounds like you expected your dog to be perfect, without putting in any time. Please don't get another dog.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

middleofnowhere said:


> So you got lucky with this perfect dog, did you?


:grin2:

We were blessed with a very smart dog. Almost too smart! :laugh2:


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Shane'sDad said:


> he never figured out the foot pedal on the trash can in the kitchen... although he would sit and watch looking sorta puzzled--like magic it would open when my wife or I walked up to the can


[ame]https://youtu.be/6erBpdV-fi0?t=172[/ame] - I thought this guy was hilarious! Loved the ending to his performance :rofl: 

I think the push pedal trash cans are a little more secure than those trash cans that are motion sensitive


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I woke up two mornings ago to find the kitchen trash strewn all over the floor, courtesy of my 12 year old GSD. Even as a puppy, she loved to tip over my office waste basket, and rummage through it, though she rarely found anything edible.

Anyway, she figured out how to open the kitchen cupboards about 3 years ago, and after that NOTHING was safe! I tried putting the trash in a plastic can with a foot pedal lid. She just chewed it to pieces. She'd knock metal cans over, and eventually figure out how to get the lids off. I then went back to putting the trash in the container under the sink, and put child proof latches on the cupboard doors: she figured them out in just THREE DAYS!!

After I moved in December, it took her awhile to learn how to manage these new cupboard door handles, and a trash can that sits on a slide-out track, so it can't just be tipped over. Then, one day, my BF came into the kitchen to find her with her whole head in the trash can, munching away on some pork chop bones...

I really thought I had her beat. I put two very strong elastic bands around the door handles. It worked fine until the other night.

I thought at first it was MY fault for forgetting to put the elastics back in place after putting something in the trash. Then, as I was cleaning up, I found one of the bands lying on the floor, broken. Not sure if she bit it in two, or just pulled on the doors until the bands snapped!

I'm now back to what I used to do in the previous house: any trash she MIGHT be interested in goes in a separate container, on the other side of a door!

The only problem with THAT is figuring out what might interest her. She's gone into the trash after a bag with a few cracker crumbs left in the bottom. Another time, it was some shrimp tails, or a freezer bag with a tiny bit of meat juice left from a hamburger. She has quite the nose on her...

Then, there's the non-food items. The same day she got into the trash, I found a winter glove made of acrylic yarn lying on her dog bed. She'd chewed one of the fingers off!

Guess that was the appetizer for the night-time raid on the kitchen garbage! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel your pain, lol. You’d think that at 9 years old, Carly wouldn’t keep opening every door and crate and gate and trash can she comes across. She’s very nosy. It’s like living with a really big raccoon. Round doorknobs? Not a problem.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> I feel your pain, lol. You’d think that at 9 years old, Carly wouldn’t keep opening every door and crate and gate and trash can she comes across. She’s very nosy. It’s like living with a really big raccoon. Round doorknobs? Not a problem.


:rofl: I'm loving these stories!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Round door knobs? Now, THAT takes talent! Maybe he IS part raccoon! :surprise:


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Once proudly showed a military dog trainer that my girl could do 'paw'. To which he replied 'Congratulations, you have taught her how to open doors' He forgot to add that included handles of all kinds but also bolts, yale locks and baby gates :smile2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I feel your pain, lol. You’d think that at 9 years old, Carly wouldn’t keep opening every door and crate and gate and trash can she comes across. She’s very nosy. It’s like living with a really big raccoon. Round doorknobs? Not a problem.


On at least two occasions Sabi let other dogs out of crates, I never found a doorknob that stumped her, gate latches posed no real issue, she untied knots like a pro(demonstrated that one the night I got mugged and had my head split open) and used to lock me out of the truck periodically until I agreed to her demands. She also turned on lights. Although trash was technically beneath her about once a year or so she would punish me by pulling the bag out of the can and holding it by the bottom while walking through the house. Neither latching nor pedals nor cupboard locks stopped her. She also mastered the art of pulling an entire roll of toilet paper through the house without tearing it or detaching the end from the roll. I consider myself fortunate that she was essentially a well mannered dog. She could have made my life very miserable.
And she made very sure to teach Shadow the art of doorknobs before leaving us.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Those round doorknobs! Mine are so beat up from her grabbing them with her teeth. If I take her to work with me, I can’t forget to put a hundred carabiners on the crate door, or she'll let herself out. The time I left her at home, & took Sage with me to go get dog food. Came home and she had gone out the dog door, opened 2 stockade fence gates, and was sitting in the driveway. I had to buy padlocks. She’s yet to figure out how to use a key, lol. I could go on and on. She’s a wonderful, well mannered dog, except for that one quirk.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh and our gate latches are installed upside down, in an attempt to slow her down. It confuses everyone that has to open our gates.


----------



## ginopal1* (Apr 20, 2018)

*Were relieved when you surrendered your GSD due to destructive behaviors*

That brings back memories- it was my first GSD and I thought what did I get myself into. She chewed through two Mac charger cords among other pieces of furniture. Highly intelligent and highly energetic. She needed plenty of logs to carry and chew on and moving from the suburbs to acreage helped. Not saying you need to move. But your puppy may need more toys, play time or other activities to expend energy. At least that was our experience. Of course, training helps too. Absolutely one of the most most intelligent and emotionally intelligent dogs I’ve ever had. But, I understand the frustration as I set hear and look at the gnawed wood on my dining table. ?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I'm not promoting my own theory, but all these accounts of incorrigible pups just proves it. Human Proofing Gene aka HPG. Take a look if you don't believe me.


https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...361-sos-im-puppy-****-help-2.html#post8665489 >


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dogs are dogs.....and probably have been more consistent than humans over the ages......behavior-wise.....what's the big deal with their proclivities?




SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I do love a bad dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

dogfaeries said:


> I do love a bad dog


Why would anyone want a perfect dog? Where is the fun and challenge in that? Give me a nice quirky dog to keep me on my toes.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually thought, at least in my experience, GSD's were pretty easy pups.

But they do require an engaged owner, maybe there is something to that human proofing gene theory.
Anyone who thinks these pups are hard, go get you a Dane pup for a few days. I had a breeder once tell me that if in two years you felt a need to re-furnish, renovate and re-landscape then a Dane puppy was the right choice.

Yes GSD puppies bite and chase and chew, all puppies do. I thought that was common knowledge. Yes they will challenge and test and amuse themselves. It a hallmark of an intelligent breed. 

A partial list of chewed items by Freeway, my Great Dane, before anyone complains. And rest assured she lived out her full life with me.

7 arm chairs
4 couches
2 coffee tables
A mattress

I was very friendly with the thrift store guys

endless clothing
a couple of bags of concrete mix

that one stumped my vet

the entire bench seat in my pick up
a 4x4 support beam in the basement
a door
the frame for said door
the carpet and underlay in front of said door
the replacement carpet and underlay while still rolled up

the wall of the shed we used to contain her after the door fiasco

the $700 vari kennel that I was assured would contain a wild animal. It was toast in one day.

the door panel of my truck, followed by the other door panel because she wanted the truck to match

A saddle

My riding boots

All of the cupboard doors

The other dogs crate, from the outside

A shower curtain and the toilet seat.

Any questions?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@Sabis mom
That is an impressive, and rather frightening, list.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

....a couple of bags of concrete mix

Oh, that reminds me: my younger dog, Eska, destroyed two 40 lb. bags of kitty litter. I had to start buying the 20 lb. bags, which I could safely keep in a 10 gallon pail with a lid!

I don't buy the clumping kind, because I worry about what it might do to my dogs' insides when they manage to get into the cat box for snacks...


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

If destruction is your only concern, have you tried a Zinger crate? My dog knew how to bend metal bars to break out of metal crates, but it is impossible for her to break out of this one. The one I got was made of aluminum so it is light weighted enough for transport but extremely heavy duty with a steel lock that comes with a key. I don't think any dog is capable of breaking out of that if locked correctly.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

@Sabis mom, I always wanted a Great Dane but couldn't convince Dh years ago. Seeing that list- Thank God we didn't and by the way, your list made me wonder how the heck the Partridge in your pear tree escape destruction???????


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> @Sabis mom, I always wanted a Great Dane but couldn't convince Dh years ago. Seeing that list- Thank God we didn't and by the way, your list made me wonder how the heck the Partridge in your pear tree escape destruction???????


Well it sort of didn't. I had a hand made set of Christmas ornaments based on the twelve days of Christmas, I don't have them anymore. Also no longer have my great grandmothers quilt and sadly the crucifix that she gave me when I was baptized suffered damage as well. My grandfathers mahogany chest also incurred damage. So when people complain about siding and remotes and phone cords...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That is really a shame. Fwiw, my kids as teens and roughhousing (wasn't allowed) ended up breaking a statue of St Anthony, passed down from my Noni. Honestly it was a good thing I love them.

My guy was basically non destructive as a pup so for this newbie, I got off pretty easy and aside from his reactivity reading these accounts, yeah, I really don't have much to complain about.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> That is really a shame. Fwiw, my kids as teens and roughhousing (wasn't allowed) ended up breaking a statue of St Anthony, passed down from my Noni. Honestly it was a good thing I love them.
> 
> My guy was basically non destructive as a pup so for this newbie, I got off pretty easy and aside from his reactivity reading these accounts, yeah, I really don't have much to complain about.


Precisely why I brought her up even though this is a GSD forum. I don't find the little landsharks all that bad, and I think people forget things like common sense when dealing with puppies. When Shadow chewed my lamp cord I wasn't mad. I was relieved that she pulled the plug out, and I was irritated at myself for letting it happen. I don't know when people started expecting pre programmed dogs.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> I actually thought, at least in my experience, GSD's were pretty easy pups.
> 
> But they do require an engaged owner, maybe there is something to that human proofing gene theory.
> Anyone who thinks these pups are hard, go get you a Dane pup for a few days. I had a breeder once tell me that if in two years you felt a need to re-furnish, renovate and re-landscape then a Dane puppy was the right choice.
> ...



Not the saddle! I would have cried over the saddle. I'm wondering if all the damage done by my (human) kids top the value of the damage done by your great dane. My most memorial destruction event: a daughter accidentally reverse into my 3 day old new car...the only car I've owned from new. In life, be it dogs or children, stuff happens.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes the saddle would be the saddest for me. Lol! 

I think there is a thread on here with photos of damaged items from pup to maturity. Sometimes there are setbacks and temporary restrictions needed. 

The den- I still have my chair with damaged arms max 6-7 months old he got out of his crate when I was out. This was about a month before he had full roam of the house with no other damage by himself. I got arm chair covers lol! 

I still have a little hole in my throw rug but have not found one like it yet- Luna 1 year old- temporary set back. During the night made a heart shaped hole in my favorite rug. I do wish I got it stretched. 

The living room- When Luna was about 5 months old. I noticed Max and Luna were really quiet I walked into the living room where they often went to play. I found my couch cushion on the floor with thankfully a undamged slip cover - I’m not sure how they managed that. With max laying on top of the couch seat cushion seemingly enjoying every second as Luna was pulling all the down feathers out. The entire room was covered in feathers. It was hard not to get mad and I actually almost took a photo. It was quite a scene. I did catch the mischevious look on Max’s face,who knew better, quickly go to complete innocence the moment, I walked in the room. I did stuff all the feathers back in the cushion and sewed up the cushion and put the cover back on. 

My same couch in the living room with a slip cover skirt was used was a partially shredded and torn in a tug of war with max and Luna was a 7 months- max went with it knowing better at 2 years old a big regression for him. I was in the next room. I had to take In the slip cover and get the back couch skirt cut and sewed it on the front of the slip cover- can not even tell.

Now that they both are trusted in the house and I do not have to worry about damaging things I did get some nice gates late in the game for the living and dining room that are easily removed just because the two of them seem to take over the house. They thought that the living room was their private romp room with their own fire place. Max would get Luna to follow him with a big head toss and a rump twist and they would playfully thrash around thinking it was their private oasis -so I kabashed that idea. Lol!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

No dog is perfect. I'm happy with my three even though some days I just want to pull out my hair. 

Out of my three, I'm pretty sure my shiba was the worst. Funny since he's the most mellow (he also has hypothyroidism which is probably why he's so mellow)

He had eaten a wall in 2 places
a pair of boots,
ripped up the carpet and tore up the matting beneath it,
chewed on our dresser
chewed on our futon
eats dirty socks and women's underwear 
counter surfed if his short, chubby body could reach it (nothing is left on the counters anymore)
destroys all the cat's toys

Katsu has ripped up the memory foam mattress topper we had for the futon. In her defense, it was old and probably smelled horribly good. She kept coming down to the basement with these pieces of foam in her mouth and I was like "where ARE you getting this?!" I still need to replace it, but since we don't have guests, I'm not in any hurry.

Steel has chewed a pair of boots - just the tongue. 100% my fault as I don't normally take my shoes further than the entryway to the house. Then proceeded to let him sleep outside of his crate with my boots in the room. Smelly things are good to chew on, right? He's still a cat terrorizer, it's a work in progress - mainly impulse control.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I'm a little late to the party. I've been out of the country for 1.5 weeks. Just got back last night. And this is the first headline I see in these forums?! WTF?!!! I remember this guy and his post the first time. I know most of you are being very diplomatic and patient in your replies. But I'm going to be more blunt. This guy shouldn't even own a dog, let alone a GSD. He takes no responsibility for the "bad" behaviors of his dog. It's all the dog's fault. Sounds like he doesn't do anything with the dog. Just leaves it and comes home expecting roses and kisses. I could go on and on but most of you have said it already and I'm just too annoyed right now. Unfortunately, I see these kind of dog owners in my neighborhood. They never take the dogs out...they just let their dogs out into the backyard for 10-15 mins a day. Grrrr. Forget it. No point. He's not going to respond.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I actually thought, at least in my experience, GSD's were pretty easy pups.
> 
> But they do require an engaged owner, maybe there is something to that human proofing gene theory.
> Anyone who thinks these pups are hard, go get you a Dane pup for a few days. I had a breeder once tell me that if in two years you felt a need to re-furnish, renovate and re-landscape then a Dane puppy was the right choice.
> ...


Well, after reading this, I am pretty sure I got myself one of those "perfect dogs"!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's a couple of dogs that were left alone far too long while I was watching movies at my brother's place one night. I think Ranger is saying, "It wasn't ME, mom!" There was not ONE SINGLE BAG that didn't have a hole in it! I was hard up for poop and garbage bags for awhile!

The two worst things my dogs have done was torn up my wedding Bible, the one my nephew used to carry the rings down the aisle on the day of our wedding. It happened shortly after my husband passed due to cancer, and I was heartbroken! I think Star was the culprit.

The second was Teena, a Shiloh shepherd I owed for a couple of years. I was packing to move, and she got into one of the china boxes and pulled out the heirloom sterling silver cutlery I'd inherited from my mom, and flattened the handles on two of the lunch knives! She spent the rest of the day in her crate after I finished freaking out at her... I had to move all the boxes out to the garage as soon as they were packed after that! 

She also chewed up my room-mate's Bible. Dogs like the leather covers on books.


----------



## Gloria Moretz (Apr 19, 2018)

*German Shepherds require lots of exercise! Chew toys and supervision*

I have an 18 month old German Shepherd and from day one..at 11 pounds, has needed about 3 hours a day of exercise outside..running walking, playing ball, socializing with other dogs and people..etc. They need chew toys and close supervision and training. If you have no experience..hire a trainer for about 5 classes..also, the AKC Good Citizen course was a good thing to do. At 18 months, they are still puppies..not regarded as an adult until 2 or 3 years old. They need time, love, exercise, supervision and training and you will end up with the best dog you could ever have !! I love Cayden very much and he returns his affection for me every day..he still needs correction etc..but that is to be expected..Not an easy breed..but worth it!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I remember the time one of my GSDs ate a cucumber off the vine in my garden.........I didn't think I would ever get over it........




SuperG


----------



## friesbruh (Mar 21, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> I agree with both above posters - this sounds like a bored, unsupervised dog. What have you done to keep him entertained and exercised? From you first thread a year ago, it looks like he was uncrated...n untrained, bored, under exercised dog will be destructive. Please, find a good rescue or if the breeder is willing to take him back, give him back. Not all dogs are the same. Just because your Aussie could stay out of a crate, doesn't mean the next dog will.
> 
> My advice - give up the dog to a good home/rescue or back to the breeder and if you do choose to get another dog, go for an older dog.


If I had it all to do over again, I would have gotten a different breed - no question, or an older dog of some sort. What fooled me, I believe, was how well-mannered our Aus. Shepherd was who we had from 8mos. til about 14 years when we had to put him down. He was somewhat higher-energy I would say but an excellent dog all-around and emotionally smart. Also had So my experiences (with another family dog too) prior to this GSD were pretty great.



Misha111 said:


> In 20 plus years of owning this breed, I have never had a PERFECT dog! Whether it's chewing out electrical sockets before I get near the front door, attempting to maim the vet or hating every dog on sight (Not the same dog!!) They have all had their issues. There is no shame in rehoming your dog as long you do it responsibly. My current girl is a rescue, someone's nightmare but a joy to me.(not PERFECT)


I have seen 20+ posts saying WELL IF YOU JUST WANT A PERFECT BREED FORGET ABOUT IT - or something like it. Not anywhere in my posts have I said I wanted a perfect dog. None exist. Nothing is perfect. Not us, not dogs - nothing except maybe spiritually. I do not believe you understand the amount of destruction he has caused and are simply throwing around the word "perfect" as a guise of blindly accepting any level of mayhem they create.



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Like many others, I have wondered if the OP is for real. That said, I have enjoyed all of your responses. Great advice and great stories about your dogs.


I have too.



MineAreWorkingline said:


> I suspect that this GSD probably was a perfect dog at one time. The problem most likely is that a GSD is not the perfect breed for the OP. Breed matters, please find this dog a home with somebody who appreciates this breed. Nothing good will come from a relationship where the owner wants to get rid of it and the dog will suffer the most. You both deserve to be happy.


Even from the get-go, after I got him from the breeder, he was not "my dog." He would get up and lay elsewhere even from eight weeks old. Doesnt like if i lay on him. Never, and I mean never lays on me BUT usually follow me room-to-room, still. Always comes right to me when he comes in. Gets on his hind paws, pujt his fronts on me when I get home (like a beg gesture?). So its like this weird "GTF away from me let me watch you from afar but WAIT WAIT where are you going." 



Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, you don’t need a dog.
> Rehome him.
> Get a stuffed animal.


Although the internet allows most of us to stay pretty anonymous, I find your comment unnecessary and insensitive, and would go so far as to bet that if we just so happen to be standing around talking, in a group of people, with you hearing what all he's done in terms of damage which I guarantee exceeds what anyone here has experienced, you would not have said "Get a stuffed animal." Now let that play out in your mind. How would that have sounded. 



Jax08 said:


> I also wondered but just in case that isn't true, I'm more worried about the dog so I hope the OP answers back to help find a spot for this dog to go.


I still have him. I had been crate training him but then as soon as I stopped, he reverted back to hsi old ways within two weeks. The crate is now being utilized, again. I may still find a better home for him as his issues he seemed to have since birth have not cleared up, IE, us not really having a "bond" like I mentioned earlier. Even as a pub, he barely like to be held, touched, leaned on or anything and has never, not one time, actually came and laid or let any body part rest on me. To all the other GSD owners who do that for you, I do not know what that feels like.



elcole said:


> I am on the verge of strangling my dog, yesterday was a bad day, actually it was a bad week.
> He is a destructive, obnoxious pain in the rear, with no lead manners. He has figured out how to open doors, gets mud everywhere including my bed, sometimes he won't come in from toileting outside and I end up yelling at him.
> He is 7 months old and driving me batty, even thought about tying him to a lamppost and walking off, unfortunately the lamppost is right out side my window and all the locals know he is my dog, lol.
> 
> ...


I would say that we, still, have VASTLY different animals. Just today my GSD dug up the electric line, again, going to the shed, even after I had buried earlier when re-routed it. he wasnt even outside for it. The list goes on and on though. I could not list everything if I tried. 



dogfaeries said:


> I feel your pain, lol. You’d think that at 9 years old, Carly wouldn’t keep opening every door and crate and gate and trash can she comes across. She’s very nosy. It’s like living with a really big raccoon. Round doorknobs? Not a problem.


If thats all my dog did, I would be praising god. Literally wouldnt give one hoot if he was just skilled at opening his crate.



DaBai said:


> If destruction is your only concern, have you tried a Zinger crate? My dog knew how to bend metal bars to break out of metal crates, but it is impossible for her to break out of this one. The one I got was made of aluminum so it is light weighted enough for transport but extremely heavy duty with a steel lock that comes with a key. I don't think any dog is capable of breaking out of that if locked correctly.


I will definitely look in to a Zinger crate & thank you for the sincere response. 



Sabis mom said:


> Precisely why I brought her up even though this is a GSD forum. I don't find the little landsharks all that bad, and I think people forget things like common sense when dealing with puppies. When Shadow chewed my lamp cord I wasn't mad. I was relieved that she pulled the plug out, and I was irritated at myself for letting it happen. I don't know when people started expecting pre programmed dogs.


If all he did was chew a lamp cord, I couldnt care less. Easily fixable & it's a one or two time occurrence. 



SuperG said:


> I remember the time one of my GSDs ate a cucumber off the vine in my garden.........I didn't think I would ever get over it........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks as if you are trying to be funny but in light of everyone else's comments, it appears only as a "jab" at my predicament. Perhaps you meant it in a light-hearted way. Or maybe you didn't. I don't know.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@friesbruh, in this breed, the bond sometimes comes during good, fair training -- when they're working, they're connecting deeply with their human through the communication flowing, tasks mastered, and accomplishments. Some of them bond on the couch with a treat pouch, but the ones who have a strong working drive are often aloof and waiting for leadership and a job. 

Get enrolled in classes -- knock out mastery of novice skills as fast as you can to get access to higher-level, more complex classes. If you do, you'll very likely get the bond you want: I predict that in about week 4 of a 6 week class under a good trainer with high expectations, you and the dog will turn a corner and start acting like a team. I've experienced it myself and seen it a hundred times with rescue adopters -- I feel so strongly about it that our adoption contract now requires completion of a professional obedience course in the first 4 months because those dogs don't come back and live happily ever after.


That property-destroying dog I described up above in this thread thought my DH hung the sun and moon. She adored him with every fiber of her being--and it was mutual. She breathed her last breath when cancer took her cradled in his arms, and held on long enough for him to say goodbye to her. 

The flipside of that is that we adopted her to be MY dog. She had other plans. She picked my DH as her person, and that was that. She wouldn't give me the time of day if he was around. Her gaze barely moved from him -- she always knew where he was. If he wasn't around, she'd be sweet to get whatever she wanted, but I was definitely not her person. So sometimes these smart dogs disrupt our best-laid plans. She came into this world on a heaven-sent mission to find my DH because those two were meant to be, and all I could do was get out of the way and smile at how happy they made each other. (And get my own dog!)


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Mag makes a great point. My GSD wasn't super cuddly, and my 2-year old mali isn't either. She wants to be close, always, but doesn't really snuggle like my others who are basically huge lap dogs. 

But does she ever love to work with me. She gets so proud, and happy and fully content. She's meant to be a working dog and when I let her work, she is happy and so am I. Try to find your dog a job and start training and I'll bet you will start to bond. I plan to get her BH this summer, but even just a 45 minute bikejor run made my girl pleased with herself for a job well done and super happy. It made me realize, yet again, how important it is to work, a working dog. 

As for all that damage, that's extreme and I'm sorry. But why not build a safe outdoor kennel for him when you can't supervise? It would be cheaper than fixing all the damage, and keep him safe as well.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

friesbruh said:


> If I had it all to do over again, I would have gotten a different breed - no question, or an older dog of some sort. What fooled me, I believe, was how well-mannered our Aus. Shepherd was who we had from 8mos. til about 14 years when we had to put him down. He was somewhat higher-energy I would say but an excellent dog all-around and emotionally smart. Also had So my experiences (with another family dog too) prior to this GSD were pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it funny that I offered an example of a dog that literally destroyed a house and you quoted me on a dog that chewed a cord.

GSD's as a breed don't tend toward cuddly. The dog that was my partner for years seldom snuggled or sought out attention. She simply followed me around keeping an eye on me. 
You seem to have missed the whole point of us all telling you that the behavior you describe is a normal, bored young dog. Find something that you can do together, it does not have to mean joining a club or signing up for classes. Play find it games, learn about tracking, play frisbee, build some simple agility obstacles. As a breed they tend to not do well with boredom so working the brain is as important as exercise. I taught my current dog to help with household chores, she likes doing laundry. The destruction and bad behavior will stop when you engage with your dog. 
Anytime my dogs misbehave or act out I look at what I did not do. They want to help, they want to be involved and they like pleasing us. You need to find the key that unlocks your dog.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> I find it funny that I offered an example of a dog that literally destroyed a house and you quoted me on a dog that chewed a cord.
> 
> GSD's as a breed don't tend toward cuddly. The dog that was my partner for years seldom snuggled or sought out attention. She simply followed me around keeping an eye on me.
> You seem to have missed the whole point of us all telling you that the behavior you describe is a normal, bored young dog. Find something that you can do together, it does not have to mean joining a club or signing up for classes. Play find it games, learn about tracking, play frisbee, build some simple agility obstacles. As a breed they tend to not do well with boredom so working the brain is as important as exercise. I taught my current dog to help with household chores, she likes doing laundry. The destruction and bad behavior will stop when you engage with your dog.
> Anytime my dogs misbehave or act out I look at what I did not do. They want to help, they want to be involved and they like pleasing us. You need to find the key that unlocks your dog.


All of the GSDs that I have met have been very affectionate dogs at the very least with their owners. I think there is probably a variation along a lot of dogs but personally at the very least I'd want a dog that came and leaned against me to get pats. 

I think to the OP this dog just isn't a good match and Aussie's and GSDs are completely different dog breeds and an 8 month old one is a bit diffferent than getting a puppy. There are plenty of Aussies where I'm at that would make you tear your hair out but due to a different set of problem behaviors. 

However GSDs are definitely notorious for being destructive. My dad knows he's been neglecting the GSD when he comes home or wakes up and she's gotten in to things, generally something of my sisters but did tear up a blanket my Great Grandmother made. He was upset but worked of getting her an outlet. 

You haven't said or I missed it. What do you do with your dog OP? Do you do any training? What about excercise wise? What do you do with him to engage both his mind and his body to give him an outlet besides destroying stuff. And crate training is an ongoing process. You don't just let them out of the crate and call it good. I personally start out slow with very short periods of alone time usually when I'm still on the property. Then worked my way up to half hour, hour ect. At the first sign of destruction they're back in the crate when alone for a fair while and get to have more training and such. If they aren't reliable when left alone crate them for your sanity and their safety.


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

Dogs aren't inherently evil, they don't destroy to piss you off or because they're just buggers. My dog did not bond with me until over a year old - and that was because I dropped $3,000 on a serious trainer that helped me get her under control and guess what? ALL the major destruction, bad behavior, "aggression" stopped after I learned to be in control and she learned boundaries, respect, and had a way to bond with me through some SERIOUS training and just finding what she needed from me.

She did dig in the back yard, and she still does if I leave her to herself for too long and she gets bored, but that rarely happens because I engage her plenty now with exercise, mind stimulation, training, etc. Also note, she hated the crate for a long time and associated it poorly. After high quality treats being associated with the crate, it's no problem and she does not mind it one bit. We plan to keep her crated over night and when she's unsupervised for longer time periods until she's well over 2 years old, because she loves to get into things if I don't pick everything up lol. 

Everyone is giving really great advice. I hope it helps out. There's also no shame in admitting the dog isn't for you and finding a rescue or good home for him. It will definitely be WORK and a LOT of effort to get control of your dogs behavior and training, as well as adjusting to supervising and crates, etc. GSDs are also a lot of work for most of their lives compared to less active breeds. After our trainer, we had her hip-tied with a leash for several months any time we were awake and otherwise she was crated. Never unsupervised, even now.

I hope the best for you and your dog and I hope you find a resolution that benefits you both.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

friesbruh said:


> If I had it all to do over again, I would have gotten a different breed - no question, or an older dog of some sort. What fooled me, I believe, was how well-mannered our Aus. Shepherd was who we had from 8mos. til about 14 years when we had to put him down. He was somewhat higher-energy I would say but an excellent dog all-around and emotionally smart. Also had So my experiences (with another family dog too) prior to this GSD were pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Get a stuffed animal..." isn't being insensitive or unnecessary. Many people respond to bluntness rather than roses and butterflies. I think he/she was trying to get through to your thick head what everyone in here seems to be telling you and you still don't get.

What you haven't told us yet, is what you do with your dog. What is your typical daily schedule with your dog? We can't help you if all you say is "I want to give up my dog because he's destroying my house." Many of us think your dog is bored. You haven't addressed that issue with us. Have you ever heard of the saying, "a tired dog is a good/happy/well behaved dog." Many times a dog becomes destructive because it's bored or frustrated. Do you ever walk the dog? Or he just gets let out into the yard and that's it? Play with him for hours to get that pent up energy out? Any training with him? 

You mentioned your Aus Shep was a "well mannered, excellent dog all around, emotionally smart," dog. Guess what, *every dog is different!* My first GSD was a well behaved, cuddly, trustworthy to be left alone in the house...dog. The current one (although he is still young), cannot be left alone roaming the house. He has to be crated when he's being left alone for even 1 minute. He's not as cuddly as the other one. I've resigned to that fact and I'm fine with it. I'm smart enough to know, "different dogs, different personalities.' It's not a hard concept....just common sense.

A year ago when you brought up this similar posting, why didn't you do something about it then? Why did you wait until now to mention it again? I mean seriously...this whole year since your first posting - all the destruction and the amount of money you spent to fix it....is all on you. You should've done something about it then. Not wait a whole year. It's your fault, not the dog's.

You have to understand something. (Something else you don't get.) This is a GSD website. Which means most of us, if not all, love the breed and our dogs. So it won't come off good when we hear someone not doing right by a GSD. You can imagine when someone like you says the things that you did and are surprised that people are blunt with you? Really?!

Do the right thing. Either "reinvest" in the dog and put in the time and work. Or...rehome the dog NOW! Give it a chance to bond with someone else that doesn't have contempt for it like you do. Don't wait another year and then post the same thing expecting us to empathize/sympathize with you. If you think people aren't nice to you now....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

friesbruh said:


> I still have him. I had been crate training him but then as soon as I stopped, he reverted back to hsi old ways within two weeks. The crate is now being utilized, again. I may still find a better home for him as his issues he seemed to have since birth have not cleared up, IE, us not really having a "bond" like I mentioned earlier. Even as a pub, he barely like to be held, touched, leaned on or anything and has never, not one time, actually came and laid or let any body part rest on me. To all the other GSD owners who do that for you, I do not know what that feels like.


Not every dog fits every person. He's young. Only 1 year old. IMO, without judgement, just rehome him. Call your breeder and have them help you rehome him. He doesn't fit you. Do it now while he's still young. There is no shame in that.

My male was crated until he was 4. My young monkey now will be crated for several years if we aren't home. She eats EVERYTHING.

My girl, I lost a year ago, wanted to be near me always. If I picked her up, she would lay with me for a few minutes but never long. Her "cuddling" was on her terms but if she was on the ottoman she was touching me. My female puppy is the same. She lays ON me if we're sitting and is near me at all times. 

My male lays on the floor.He will occasionally come up and lay on me for a couple of minutes but never long and hates to be restrained or held. I've spent the last 5 years training him for competition. He is my shadow in all things. That bond is stronger than any other I've ever had. He just doesn't like to be laid on or restrained in any way.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My first male karat was very funny being hugged or loved up he was no cuddler but I respected that - I would not want to trip over him in the night but that never happend and we had no little kids then that was or allowed to crawl on him. I loved that dog and still tell stories about till this day to my kids. 
Luna female is sweet but she is not a big cuddler she will lie next to you though. Max my male is my shadow and is a giant cuddler he follows me from room to room it will kill him if a gate separates us lol! I will never be the same once he leaves this world. He knows if I have a scrape on me and will investigate or if anything changes I never had dog who was so intune with me. They all are different if you cannot love there imperfections or who they are it will not work.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

friesbruh;9154863
[B said:


> It looks as if you are trying to be funny but in light of everyone else's comments, it appears only as a "jab" at my predicament. Perhaps you meant it in a light-hearted way. Or maybe you didn't. I don't know[/B].



You couldn't be more wrong if you tried......my sarcasm was generated by this thread turning into a competition of sorts....as to who had to deal with the most "problems"....but yet all the "problems" cited were not deal breakers and life went on.....maybe they posted them to make you feel you're not the only one with an adolescent hellion of a dog.....??


IMHO... @desinif gave you an honest reply......the very first reply....."*You aren’t going to find the answer you want to hear, not here at least. Everything you’ve stated sounds like an unsupervised, untrained, and potentially very bored GSD. They are a highly intelligent and active breed that require a lot more than “get lucky, have perfect dog.” 

At this point you sound as if your mind is made and it really does sound that this is not a proper fit for you.*"


I have little if any idea regarding the effort and expectations you had regarding raising a GSD....but it is clearly evident....you didn't get what you bargained for.....a lesson hard learned......that's too bad....seriously.


My guess is.....most forum members like a challenge and truly enjoy the process of raising/training/committing/ and provide the needs/requirements of a GSD. 



FWIW....the "destructive behaviors" of the GSD breed.....is as @desinif suggested.....or maybe your GSD was a genetic mess and you were screwed no matter what....I have no idea.


Move on and rehome your dog....you've given up on the process........just understand the lesson learned...which I'm sure you will.



I'm sure your concern for your dog will ensure he ends up in a quality home.




SuperG


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The impression I have from what you've said is, you don't like the dog and the probability is very high, you resent it. It's not fair on the dog. You both need a fresh start.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperG said:


> You couldn't be more wrong if you tried......my sarcasm was generated by this thread turning into a competition of sorts....as to who had to deal with the most "problems"....but yet all the "problems" cited were not deal breakers and life went on.....maybe they posted them to make you feel you're not the only one with an adolescent hellion of a dog.....??
> SuperG


I was simply pointing out that a bored puppy may be a bit destructive but as a breed GSD's rank pretty low on the destruction scale, at least in my experience. I have had many other breeds that made them look like little angels.
For most committed owners they are probably pretty easy. 
But, as I said, I was also under the impression that most people are aware that puppies bite, chase, chew and in general disrupt a peaceful life with all the adorable mayhem and chaos.
The OP seems to have disliked this dog from the start and perhaps the dog is responding to that. Either way this journey seems at an end and I sincerely hope both dog and owner find what they need.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

friesbruh said:


> I hate to say it but this dog has been 5x the hassle than he's worth. I understand SOME biting, chewing and general shenanigans from pups but from 8 weeks til now at 18 months old but he has ravaged my house and backyard at every opportunity given. This morning, I come downstairs to find my plastic tupperware in the back yard he had chewed up, again. I think it's time to give him up. I know of NO other dog owners who go through this. He is absolute **** and it wouldnt be AS bad if I didnt have to worry about him chewing up the siding on my house which he has taken to now. I literally would never in a million years gotten a GSD if I had known they are like this and cause absolutely destruction to your house. I would post pictures but all in all, he's easily caused over $3000 in damages (siding, flooring, electric lines he dug up, tools, couch, tupperware, chewed up my bed, etc etc)
> 
> *Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs while I get the worst behaving you can just about find. I think it's time to give him up. Absolutely no way I'll endure this for another 18 months while he "comes around." *
> 
> So my question is, who here has surrendered the GSD & how did you feel afterwards




You brought up perfect dogs not any of us. No dog is perfect.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

friesbruh said:


> I do not believe you understand the amount of destruction he has caused....


You've gone on and on about all the things he's destroyed and how much that's cost you. Yes, that's a problem. I get it. But all the things are not separate isolated incidents that have nothing to do with each other, it's basically ONE simple problem - lack of proper management to prevent him from having the opportunity to get at and chew up things he shouldn't have access to. Over and over and over again. My almost 15 month old puppy sleeps in a crate in our bedroom at night, right next to our 13-1/2 year old dog, who also sleeps in a crate. When we're gone, they have a secure chain link pen in the garage with a dog door to a separately fenced dog run. Neither of them have ever been left alone in the house or loose in the rest of our yard when we've been gone. I doubt they ever will, we've always confined our dogs when we can't supervise them. I can only imagine the fun they'd have digging up the plants if they had the chance! And I'd rather not come home from a nice dinner and find my leather couches chewed up. It's a nice idea that crate training is temporary, and for some dogs and some owners, it is. Even if I *think* I can trust my dogs, I'm not taking the chance. Better safe than sorry. 

It sounds like you don't like this dog. You resent him for not being what you'd hoped he would be and he falls short when compared to your previous dogs. I suspect he senses that - hence, the lack of bond between you. If you decide you want to keep him, you're going to have to work on that. I still haven't seen you mention if you've done any kind of training with him, which would be a good place to start. He's not going to just "come around" without you putting a significant amount of time and effort in. Are you willing to do that? Do you have access to good trainers nearby and the means to take some classes or private lessons? You've said a lot about what HE does, but what have YOU done to work on the relationship and show him what you expect of him? Do you set him up to succeed and then reinforce it when he does? Does he ever do anything that pleases you, and if so, do you make sure he knows he's done well? Do you encourage him? Do you minimize his opportunities to misbehave? Or does he just keep getting in trouble again and again? It's really hard to tell from your posts.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I basically asked the same thing on page 2. Interesting that the op skipped that reply/ didn't answer a sincere question when replying to others. There is a saying that holds truth for both humans and dogs: Bad attention is better than no attention.

But on the plus side, it was threads like this that help me and probably a lot of newbies get past the lumps bumps and potholes.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

"Some people luck out & get PERFECT dogs while I get the worst behaving you can just about find"


^^^^^^^ OP your words from YOUR thread starter


I have seen 20+ posts saying WELL IF YOU JUST WANT A PERFECT BREED FORGET ABOUT IT - or something like it. Not anywhere in my posts have I said I wanted a perfect dog. None exist. Nothing is perfect. Not us, not dogs - nothing except maybe spiritually. I do not believe you understand the amount of destruction he has caused and are simply throwing around the word "perfect" as a guise of blindly accepting any level of mayhem they create.


^^^^^^^^^ OP your words from post # 74---------I'm sure with this right in front of your nose you still don't have a clue where members here came up with "perfect dogs"-in the same way you didn't have a clue what to do with some of the good advice from your thread a year ago.....I'm still not convinced this thread is actually "real"....but regardless if it is real--then the problems you say you have....were all created by and allowed to grow by you and you alone......as someone who's had to "fix" issues...REAL ISSUES with dogs caused by ignorant owners who would not put the time into the animal no pity for you at all !!!.....so 100% of my sympathies lie with the dog (again if this story is real) and not an ounce with you.....if your dog is in fact real--than do the dog and everyone who loves this breed a favor and turn him over to a breed rescue....and as another member said..get yourself a stuffed animal


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I have had many other breeds that made them look like little angels.
> .



Similar experience here......but only one other previous breed..... all my fault for the destruction and havoc that dog created.....I'll give that dog a pass due to my ignorance .....but I sure did learn a lot from that dog......experience sure can be a great teacher even when things go wrong. Funny thing is....even though Rex the Irish Setter was a mess because of me....I loved that dog all the same....all 13 years worth. 


The next 3 dogs...all GSDs....were a walk in the park......all thanks to Rex.




SuperG


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

OP- what do you do with your dog? What is his typical day like? What training does he get? What methods? How much structured exercise does he get? How much structured mental stimulation does he get?

My dog at almost 2 is doing well uncrated in the house. With all bedroom doors closed, garbage latched, toys closed in the kids room. Even though he has not destroyed anything ...mostly because he was never unsupervised until very recently and that started out with short trips. Even now if it is going to be more than an hour or two I crate him..because...boredom may take over and he may do something uncharacteristic.

I never would have left him unsupervised at age 1..its only now approaching 2 that I feel like I might have an idea of what he will or wont do. I've invested a lot of time training him, bonding with him, and giving my free from work and kid time to him. I have a feeling he would be not so controlled without that.

If you answer the questions in my first paragraph you may get some more specific answers. With the limited information people can only trade war stories. 

FWIW I had a Boxer/hound mix who ate 2 grill covers, a trampoline, a kelti baby carrier, a stroller, the handles off of 3 sets of grill utensils. It stopped there ONLY because we realized leaving him out on his own even for a hot minute just wasn't an option. He would have eaten the house. I mean, even the recycling. Glass?!?!? By the time he was ..oh..2.5 he turned into a dog that would not touch a thing. Could be alone in the house for 12 hours and just wait quietly for you. He is 11 now and has seriously been the easiest steadiest dog ever. I lost him in the divorce lol My ex who is from Ireland use to say "ah, their teeth itch until they are grown". So they do sometimes. lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

CometDog said:


> OP- what do you do with your dog? What is his typical day like? What training does he get? What methods? How much structured exercise does he get? How much structured mental stimulation does he get?


This, and another thing I'm not sure any of us have mentioned yet is play. Does the OP ever PLAY with his dog? That is one of the fastest ways to build a bond - to have fun together! As Heartandsoul mentioned, bad attention is better than no attention and if that's the only thing that works to get attention, that's what a dog will do. 

Halo loved both of us but was very much my husband's dog, she ADORED him. We'd take the dogs to the park and he was always the one with the Chuck-it. From time to time I'd take it from him and throw the ball myself, and every single time she'd bring the ball back to HIM, lol. I did all the training, the feeding, the grooming, and she worked very well for me, she excelled in our training classes. But it wasn't until we started flyball that our bond really cemented, and deepened to a point way past where it had been prior. That was the fun activity that was exclusively ours to share, we'd spend hours at practice every week and once she was racing, many tournaments were out of town so we spent all weekend together including several nights of just us in a hotel room somewhere. People watching us would comment on how much she loved me and how focused on me she was. And it was true, but I always said you should see her with my husband, it's like I no longer exist. When he came to watch a couple of her races at local tournaments I had to have him hide because if she knew he was there she would go looking for him. 

Halo was a handful when she was young, and never fully outgrew her propensity to chew things like toilet paper and potholders. I put a LOT of work into her from a young age, we went through five basic 6 week classes starting at 13 weeks old, we worked with a private trainer, I took nosework classes for about 6 months, and then we found our sport of flyball. She was pretty much constantly in training of some sort or another for well over a year after we got her, with homework most days after work in addition to the weekly classes. Probably closer to two years, I didn't sign her up for a flyball class until she was 2-1/2 years old. She ended up being an amazing dog but that did not happen by accident, and left to her own devices she could have been a real problem. When you see someone with a great dog, all you're seeing is the finished product, not the hours, weeks, months, or even years it took to get there.


----------



## rabsparks (May 11, 2013)

Advertising on this site is not allowed except in the vendor section. Please stop posting about your product or you will be banned from the board. 



ADMIN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh good heavens.

If you didn't do the reasearch. Or didn't have time or knowledge personally. Why in heavens sake did you not take them to a trainer? $3000 worth of damage? Caused by who?
YOU! You did this. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Not only as a GSD owner. But as a financial planner... $3000 buys a lot of training. 

I'll tell you exactly how you should feel giving them up.
Like a genious.

You should have felt bad when you, a human being, made a willful and conciousne decision to ruin this pups life.

I'm sorry.

I have no patience for such tom foolery


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have had GSDs for 35 years-never rehomed one. Most have been fine house dogs. Beau is not but he is a solid working dog a very good dog with a great temperament so I work around his lack of house manners.

8 years old. In the house but when unsupervised he is still crated because he has never EARNED loose house priveleges but he gets plenty of time and attention as well as offlead obedience control. 

Cuddly? I have had several who were not at all cuddly including him but that eye contact right into their soul I will take into a hearbeat because it is a bond that is incredible and takes your breath away. The dogs are bred to work and working is where the bond is strongest. There is nothing like the bond of being outside offlead and doing something with your dog where you are a "team". Beau was maybe 18 months old before we truly bonded then, it is hard to describe, like I say "takes your breath away"

I would love it if he could have the "run of the house" and not have to settle for using a place command (at least he can do place on an area rug in the living room) but it is not to be. my other dog is fine unsupervised in the house. I doubt Beau will ever be. I have had to adapt to the dog in front of me.

I guess what I am saying is your dog may or may not ever be ok loose in the house or loose in a large yard where he can get into trouble...that does not necessarily make him a bad dog and he is still young and during some of the worst times for such behaviors which, unfortunately, are qute self-rewarding and of long duration....help from a professional and restructuring his life would be a good investment. Every time he destroys something he gets a great reward for doing it. What incentive does he have TO end?


----------



## friesbruh (Mar 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Oh good heavens.
> 
> If you didn't do the reasearch. Or didn't have time or knowledge personally. Why in heavens sake did you not take them to a trainer? $3000 worth of damage? Caused by who?
> YOU! You did this. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> ...



Go do something else with your time, please, as you are quite-possibly the most judgemental out of everyone here. 3000 in damage. Yes. at-least that. Hmmmm, I might have paid 3k in training had I KNOWN I was going to have to fork that out AHEAD of time. 

[REMOVED, POLITICS]

Its money they didnt even GET. The 3k was money I didnt even know id have to PAY before I got this mistake. You cant be serious. Raise your nose in the air all you want but the fact is that NONE of us can predict how terrible our dogs will be or what their behavior will be like. That's like a [REMOVED] owner having it be a good dog all of its life until it just "snaps" one day & unleashes [REMOVED] on god-knows-what. Under everyones logic, here, it'd be "SEND OWNER TO PRISON THEIR FAULT SHOULD HAVE KNOWN HE DIDNT TRAIN PITTY ENOUGH." As if these dogs are 100% perfect.

You all kill me. Bunch of GSD owners prancing around acting all perfect like theyve never done anything wrong in their lives and can all predict the future with 100% certainty. I'd bet money you all have had the same thoughts about giving up YOUR dog after he ROYALLY screwed up your house you just dont want to admit it because of the person you THINK it means you are and you'd HAVE to confront those emotions. So no. You hide behind the guise of judging someone instead for thinking about it. 

To everyone here who didnt cry like a three-year old and utter insults like the 97% of people here did- thanks a ton and your questions were thought-provoking. To everyone else- get off your high-horse and take your keyboard-warrior-self elsewhere. You all have proven how disgusting "social media" & online forums actually are when you'd rather INSULT people than give good advice.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

ADMIN REMINDER, politics and pitbull conversation is banned. Please double-check the rules, otherwise threads will get closed or warnings issued.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I met an older gentleman the other day who had a very well behaved dog, and in conversation he mentioned that he'd been very fortunate in that he'd had several great dogs over the years, and had never owned one that was a problem. I mention this because it was easy to see why just by watching him interact with his dog. IMHO all too often people think of training as separate from living with a dog. But how you live with your dog is every bit as important as any training you'll ever do! Fair, firm, and consistent are elements typically referred to in training, but they apply equally to living. Be calm, be consistent, be trustworthy, be fair, and you'll find that being firm is not needed near as often.

In the case of the OP's damaged property, this could be happening for many reasons. But in the end, the dog isn't one of them IMO!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

friesbruh said:


> Go do something else with your time, please, as you are quite-possibly the most judgemental out of everyone here. 3000 in damage. Yes. at-least that. Hmmmm, I might have paid 3k in training had I KNOWN I was going to have to fork that out AHEAD of time.
> 
> [REMOVED, POLITICS]
> 
> ...


I think most of the members here are completely at a loss as to why someone would complain, do nothing for a year and then complain again. You were offered advice a year ago but didn't do anything to prevent further damage and I personally find that very confusing. 
I had a dog that cost me HUGE money, at a time when I was facing severe medical and emotional issues. I used to open my door every day after walking home at the end of my 10 hour day and CRY! I lived in a rental and had no choice but to repair the damage, while drowning in debt. At no point did I give up on the dog, at no point did I blame the dog and at no point did I stop trying to seek help for the problem. I didn't have access to the internet. 
Crate the dog, train the dog and engage the dog. At the end of the day he's just a dog, doing what dogs do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@friesbruh - I just want to know if you want to find this dog a new home. If so, please PM me and I will do what I can to find him a rescue who may be able to work with him. 

And believe me, I get the frustration. We had a Boxer who did thst kind of damage. Furniture, walls, floors.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

friesbruh said:


> Raise your nose in the air all you want but *the fact is that NONE of us can predict how terrible our dogs will be or what their behavior will be like.*


Well.... exactly. We _don't_ know, which is why we try to do our best to prevent bad behavior as much as possible, both through training and management, and to mold them into the dog we want them to ultimately become. It's so much more efficient to train and reinforce the behavior you want then to try and fix it after the fact. That's why on so many threads here the overriding advice is to get professional, in person, help. Nobody is born understanding dog behavior. Nobody is born knowing how to train a dog. But when we need to know, we learn. If it's not going well on our own, we find a trainer. We don't wait a year and hope it gets better and then complain and blame the dog when it doesn't, we nip it in the bud NOW.

Cassidy was a destructive chewer. Did she cause thousands of dollars in damage? No, she didn't. She certainly could have if left to her own devices but the reason she didn't destroy more stuff is that once it was clear, which was pretty early on, that she couldn't be left unattended for more than a minute or two, literally, we made sure she wasn't. And eventually she outgrew it. She was difficult in a lot of ways, but that just made me more stubborn. Our first shepherd together was super easy so I didn't need to know a lot about training at the time. I was completely unprepared for Cassidy, but I was not going to let a dog get the best of me. And as difficult as she was, we never once thought about giving her up. She was a mess, but she was our mess and we loved her. 

If you don't feel that way about your dog, and it sounds like you don't, then please take Jax up on her offer to help you rehome him.


----------



## merbradmom (May 30, 2019)

*Both sides of the story*

Thanks for being kind to this person who clearly doesn't have the time for a GSD. Truely. I can feel for the owner who is bemoaning all the destruction, but also shout out: find a new home for the dog!!! Pronto. We are happy to be 4 days into a foster situation that will 99.9% become an adoption... once my two kids understand that with training and time the aggressive ankle and wrist biting will subside. Our new addition, River, is 5 mo, was only at the rescue for 1 week, and is a husky/GSD mix.... or so they're guessing. (Her name was Nella.) She was given up by a previous couple who "didn't have the time." I didn't fully understand the demands of owning this breed., either. We were just looking for a great family dog for my kid's 10th and 12th birthdays. But thank goodness I work from home and love being active and outdoors. My husband and I are in love with her. Indeed, my whole first week has been consumed by research, phone calls, re-organizing home, re-setting my schedule, a vet visit that cost $363... and the first trip to a pet store that was more stressful than any other aspect of this new family member, including the midnight diarreah that River painted on the wall with her tail as she and I ran out the door.... oh!!!! Nasty- but just gotta laugh! Poor thing... there is so much learning and adjusting and closeness that is happening. I am looking forward to more postings and learning more about this smart and loving dog... and fingers crossed that her hole digging stays on the outskirts of our yard.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I almost got rid of my puppy in his “destructive” phase. Around 6 months old. He was my first dog and I had no idea a gsd was this hands on. I felt so overwhelmed. 

I’m so glad I didn’t though. I dug in and decided I loved my dog way too much to give up on him. After adjusting my training and playing with him more, learning his body language etc.. he has become an amazing dog. Around 9-10 months he started calming down and/or starting to learn rules. 

My biggest tip is (with my dog atleast) you have to be part of the “pack”. You need to play with the dog, run with the dog, at times punish the dog, etc. You gotta look at the puppy as your child and you need to show them the right behavior that is acceptable 

I’d say if the dog is being destructive it’s a training issue. The dog is not the boss, you are. I truly hope you think it through because once the dog is gone it’s gone.


----------



## Wolvensam (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm going to give my two pence here, as the owner of an 11-month old German Shepherd who has chewed through a water pipe, the internet cable (three times), the stairs carpet, the corner of the bed, and just earlier this week ripped up astro-turf. This is as well as the usual hole-digging and wood chewing.

It's your fault.

My dog isn't crated, we take him to a training class once a week (on hiatus now until September when it restarts) and, up until two days ago, had one walk every couple of days. He now has two walks a day: 5am in the morning and 6pm/7pm at night.

Have I had any destruction since the two walks a day? No. Will it continue like this? I hope so.

Do I regret not crating him? Jesus Christ yes!

My partner was fairly keen to give him up: we work full-time and he is on his own with our 3-year old Jackapoo in the day. Every time I drive home I dread what a state my back garden will be in. I audibly sigh relief when I walk in and the little WiFi signal pops up on my phone.

Was it a mistake getting him? No. Did I make some big mistakes with him? Yes definitely, because it has taken me 8-months to clock on to what he needs: had I done it sooner I'd probably have a pretty well-behaved dog. I've had all sorts of dogs of varying breeds and cross-breeds, but for this GSD I wish I'd have looked up and done my research.

What I will say however is that no matter the amount of destruction: I love him. He's a flipping clever little so-so, but the way he looks at me and my partner makes me forgive any amount of destruction. He totally loses his mind when we walk in, because to him we're the next best thing since sliced bread. And I know if we keep putting the work in we'll probably have the best dog we've ever had: and that will make it all worth it.


----------

